# Your Country's Stock Exchange Building



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

hope no one made this thread yet  

post them here :banana: 

Here's Indonesia's Bursa Efek Jakarta (BEJ) (= JSX(Jakarta Stock Exchange) Building


----------



## arlekin_m (Aug 5, 2006)

Bolsa Mexicana de Valores, BMV


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto Stock Exchange


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I know that the NYSE isn't much, but here it is.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

heres bombays(mumbai) 









night


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

London Stock Exhange is on the left. A fine building in itself, but for a stock exchange, absolutely not. We British seem to have a thing for shooting ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*BORSA DI MILANO - Piazza Affari (Milan Stock Exchange)*


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Bolsa de Santiago, Chile


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul Stock Exchange (IMKB), Turkey*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Palais Brongniart, Paris*

Palais Brongniart was the seat of the Paris stock exchange (Bourse de Paris). The building was opened in 1826. It is not used anymore, as floor trading stopped in 1987 and was replaced by electronic trading done in the trading rooms of Parisian investment banks and brokerage houses. The Bourse de Paris merged with the Amsterdam and Brussels stock exchanges in 2000, resulting in the creation of Euronext, the pan-European stock exchange which is managed from Paris (the headquarters of Euronext are not far from the Palais Brongniart). Euronext is due to merge with the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) next month, which will create the largest stock exchange in the world (NYSE-Euronext).

For a history of the Bourse de Paris (in English), you can check:
http://www.euronext.com/editorial/anchors/wide/0,5371,1732_78830,00.html





































Euronext logo on the facade of the Palais Brongniart:









The former trading floor, now empty and used occasionally for trade fairs and social events.


----------



## hetfield85 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bursa Malaysia


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Helsinki Stock Exchange*
- Designed by Lars Sonck
- Completed in 1911









http://www.korttelit.fi


----------



## InfoAddict (Oct 20, 2006)

Shanghai Stock Exchange
competed:1997
height:109m
Floors:27


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

former amsterdam stock exchange building..










current one 










with thx from google  btw first stock exchange in the world was in amsterdam


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

*Philippine Stock Exchange Centre*
Exchange Road, Ortigas Centre






























*Philippine Stock Exchange Plaza*
Ayala Triangle, Ayala Avenue, Makati


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Exchange Square, Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

Here are a few more photos of Exchange Square. Hong Kong Stock Exchange has a smaller and new trading floor due to electronic trading changes. There is also a museum in the complex, with a very cheap admission fee of HK$10 (<US$2).


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

BOLSA DE MADRID


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

BOLSA DE MADRID





.


----------



## kinggeorge (Nov 15, 2006)

i am not to educated in the stock markets by why are some buildings soo big and others small why is there a need for them to be big?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kinggeorge said:


> i am not to educated in the stock markets by why are some buildings soo big and others small why is there a need for them to be big?


The actual trading floor takes up very little room in a building, and most likely the rest of it is rented out as offices. For the Hong Kong example, the trading room is only one floor, while offices rest in the skyscraper above. Hence, it is a bit misleading to show the building because not all of it is the stock exchange.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

itsmevishal2k4 said:


> heres bombays(mumbai)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the second shot is of the World Trade Center, Mumbai.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

now this is an interesting thread


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

You can read and see pictures about germany's biggest stock exchange here.

But Germany's oldest still operating stock exchange is the Hamburg stock exchange, founded in 1558. It is however not important anymore. The building from 1841 hosts the stock exchange and the chamber of commerce.









Interestingly the english Wikipedia mentions Amsterdam as the oldest stock exchange with official foundation date 1606, but the german Wikipedia entry for "Börse" (stock exchange) has a small list of selected stock exchanges and their founding dates which states that the Bruges stock exchange was founded in 1509 (but in the text mentions Antwerpen stock exchange as the first one, founded 1531).


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

BUENOS AIRES
The stock exchange is the building on the right, sorry but I don´t have a better pic right now.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*The Marketplace*

The presence of a stock exchange is highly correlated with the status of a global city.

*New York DOW J, NASDAQ, S&P 500*









*London FTSE 100*









*Paris CAC 40*









*Frankfurt DAX*









*Tokyo N225*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*ARGENTINA*

*Buenos Aires Stock Exchange*
Is the organization responsible for the operation of Argentina's primary stock exchange located at Buenos Aires CBD.









*SOURCE*

*Mercado Abierto Electrónico (MAE), Buenos Aires*
Is an electronic securities and foreign-currency trading market in Argentina.









*SOURCE*


*Rosario Board of Trade, Rosario, Santa Fe*
Is a non-profit making association based in Rosario, in the Province of Santa Fe, Argentina. Founded on August 18, 1884, it serves as a forum for the conduct of trade negotiations in several markets including grain, oilseed, agricultural products and their by-products, as well as securities and other assets.
The Physical Grain Market of the BCR is the most important in Argentina in terms of its volume of operations, and provides reference prices for the national and international markets.









*SOURCE*


*Mercado de Valores de Córdoba, Córdoba*




*Mendoza*

*1.*








*SOURCE*

*2.*








*SOURCE*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*ARGENTINA II*

*Bahía Blanca Stock Exchange, Bahía Blanca, Buenos Aires Province*
Is the local stock exchange and chamber of commerce of the City of Bahía Blanca, Argentina.









*SOURCE*


*Chaco Stock Exchange, Resistencia, Chaco*









*SOURCE*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto Stock Exchange, Canada


----------

